# camallanus worms



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

I bought 6 large angels about 4 weeks ago. Now I notice they have worms, so I am thinking to use fenbendazole. Where can I buy it and any advice would be appreciated....thanks


----------



## spanosilvio (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought it online, i belive on eBay

Sent from my BV5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

grgrn said:


> I bought 6 large angels about 4 weeks ago. Now I notice they have worms, so I am thinking to use fenbendazole. Where can I buy it and any advice would be appreciated....thanks


You can find FENBENDAZOLE medicated flake food at Angelfins.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=958

Or you could use LEVAMISOLE powder or LEVAMISOLE medicated flake food.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_...lt&search_in_description=1&keyword=levamisole

--
Paul


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

I was at Angelfins yesterday. They only had the levamizole, I didn't want to use that as it only paralizes the worms and I would need to vacumn the gravel hard to do in a new setup with the plants just starting to root. Apparently fenbendazole will kill the worms????


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

Would a uv light help to get rid of these worms, I have a light that came with some aqua.stuff that I have never used.how would I know if the system works? The light comes on but how would I know if it needs to be replaced or not?


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

IME levamisole is far better at killing callamanus worms


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

When I was in at angelfins yesterday they said that this med only paraylsis the worms and you would need to vacumn the gravel to avoid re invection . Other info on the web says it kills them, so I'm confused.


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

It will paralyze them at which point they cant move or feed and eventually die. You just need to repeat the treatment a couple of times because it doesnt kill the larvae as far as I understand


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I had camallaus worms and let em tell you... it SUCKS. I lost a lot of fish. Levamisole is the only cure IMO. I tried a LOT of dewormers and nothing did it except levamisole and the vacuuming the floor. IMO, dont waste your money on fenbendazole. Buy the levamisole flakes if your fish still have an appetite or the powder and do some vacuuming.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

LEVAMISOLE will kill them. Get it. It works.


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

Levamisole seems to be the treatment of choice. I used it and I am on day 3 it seems to be cleaning up the fish as now I don't see any worms protruding. I think I caught this in time as the fish never lost their appetite, and are very active. It is because of the post from several weeks ago that I realized what was going on I wouldn't have thought much or noticed the worms protruding from tha fish. THANKS everybody for the help and the heads up. George


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

levamisole is good. Ameekplec gave me a dose that had to treat about 20 tanks and I eradicated it. Its hard to get up here without a pet prescription.


----------

